# scorpion fish



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

is it possible to have 2 scorpion fish together in a tank. also what is the minum tank size for these fish. max size and stuff appreciated to.

thanks


----------



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

the only type of scorpionfish i'm famliliar with is the leaf scorpionfish, they get up to four inches and would do fine in a 30 gallon (or larger of course) other passive fish, including other leaf scorpionfish, make good tankmates 








don't forget they have poison glands attached to their dorsal, anal, and pelvic spines.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

so like a 10g is to small even for 1 scorpion leaf fish


----------



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

honestly, no, a ten probably isn't too small for a leaf scorpionfish since they only get like 4 inches max. I just never reccomend keeping small salt tanks. Leaf scorpionfish like to hide in rock work so as long as you have enough hiding places, and are experienced enough to keep water parameters good and your salinity consistent in such a small tank, it could be ok


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

are scorpion fish easy to breed. like have 3 or 4 leaf or the other kind of scorpion fish in a 20g long or 30g. and yes there would be a ton of rocks and that junk.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

There are a few lionfish you can keep, But like fallen angel said it is hard to keep constant perimeters right in a small setup. Fumanchu lionfish are small 4 inches max. Dwarf zebra lion fish are also small 6 inches max. Fuzzy dwarf lionfish are also small, and they get around 7 inches.
The more bioload you have in that small of a tank, The more it will swing with stability.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

whats teh difference between scorpionfish and lionfish?>


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> whats teh difference between scorpionfish and lionfish?>


 lion fish 
they are 2 totally diffrent species 
this one is a volitan they get huge


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Death in # said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > whats teh difference between scorpionfish and lionfish?>
> ...


 lion fish also swim more around in the tank as where scorpion fish cling to rocks and hide to ambush there prey. they are both vemonous and very interesting. but they are really not realated in any way.

new ?

can 3 scorpion fish (2 leaf and a different one) and 2 lion fish (zebra and funmachu live happliy in a 40g. and regular 40g. is that cramped or is that within a good size.

thanks


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

most interesting, thx for the info


----------



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

> lion fish also swim more around in the tank as where scorpion fish cling to rocks and hide to ambush there prey. they are both vemonous and very interesting. but they are really not realated in any way.
> 
> new ?
> 
> ...


lionfish and scorpionfish both belong to the same family (Scorpaenidae). They both have venomous hollow dorsal spines. 
Leaf scorpionfish and Fu Manchu lions can get 4 inches max, but dwarf zebras can get up to 7 inches. what other kind of scorpion were you lookin at? I've seen pics of goose scorpionfish but they can get pretty big, like 9 or 10 inches. I would keep to 2 (small) scorpion fish, a fu manchuand a zebra dwarf. It might be alittle tight if you house them all in a 40 as adults, but it shouldn't be too much of a cram


----------

